

Chrome Apps are coming to Android and iOS - jfoster
https://github.com/MobileChromeApps

======
jfoster
This is being developed by Google, despite being hosted on Github (and not
code.google.com):

[https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!topic/chrom...](https://groups.google.com/a/chromium.org/forum/#!topic/chromium-
apps/mDenH67JC_Y)

